# PCI USB card problems



## Ryu_ookami (Sep 2, 2007)

I went out and brought a intex pci usb card earlier i've put in in my machine its been detected but i have no idea what drivers it needs as there are a half dozen different setup files and drivers on the disk that came with it. I've tried them all manually (inf files that is) but still no joy. 

when i look in device manager I see a new entry called

universal serial bus controller

with two items under it called

Ali PCI to USB enhanced host controller

Ali USB 2.0 EHCI Root Hub

underneath that theres another entry called universal serial bus controllers

Ali to PCI usb open Host controller (this is repeated 3 times all of which have a yellow exclaimation mark on them) does anyone know how I can get it to work ? I'm guessing that its the drivers but I could be wrong as when I go into Device manager and click the properties of the ones with the exclaimation mark i get the following information

manufactor : acer labs

device status - the device can not start (code 10)


----------



## Ryu_ookami (Sep 2, 2007)

ok i can not work out how to edit the post so i'll just add the information in. I just ran driverscan from driver guide and it gave me this info 


Windows Supplied Info
OS: Windows XP Professional
Provider: Microsoft
Class: USB
Version: 5.1.2600.2180
Date: 07/01/2001
Manufacturer: Microsoft
Device Desc: ALi PCI to USB Open Host Controller
Hardware ID Derived Info
Device id: PCI\VEN_10B9&DEV_5237&SUBSYS_523710B9&REV_03
Bus: PCI
Vendor: Acer Labs Incorporated (ALi)
Device: ALI M5237 OpenHCI USB Controller 

I also ran aida32 and got this info

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 0 ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 1 ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 2 ALi M5237 USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 9, Function 3 ALi M5273 OpenHCI USB 2.0 Controller
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X Video Adapter
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 2 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 3 SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 4 SiS 7018 Audio Accelerator
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 SiS 730S Chipset - Host-PCI Bridge [A-2]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 SiS 85C503/5513/5595/961 PCI-ISA Bridge
Bus 0, Device 2, Function 0 SiS 86C201 AGP Controller
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 1 SiS 961 MuTIOL - IDE Controller

Don't know if it helps to solve this or not but the more relevent info the better i guess.


----------

